

Bringing VR to Chrome - robin_reala
http://blog.tojicode.com/2014/07/bringing-vr-to-chrome.html

======
DanAndersen
This is pretty exciting stuff. Several months ago I had made a Chrome packaged
app that used Chrome's USB API to get Rift orientation data (
[https://github.com/DanAndersen/cupola](https://github.com/DanAndersen/cupola)
), but it's good to see work being done to integrate it into the browser
itself instead of the hackish way I had to go about it.

~~~
Mandatum
I had no idea Chrome offered a USB API! Has there been any work in hardware
crypto using this API (ie rolling password generation, hardware keys)?

------
newhouseb
This seems like a good start but I'm a little worried about over-abstraction
here, that is to say: baking a lot of design assumptions into the browser that
really should rely on user-level libraries. A lot of this can already be done
with WebGL and .ondevicemotion events (See some of the cardboard demos).

The most significant idea here, it seems, is rendering DOM to a 3D texture.
There are some security issues here (we'd likely have to restrict rendering to
resource on the same domain), but man, this would be a huge boon to many
applications that are 3D and still need sensible Text layout.

~~~
DiThi
Events are useless for this. When you execute a function with
requestAnimationFrame, it runs _after_ the frame is drawn so it has enough
time to prepare and render everything before the next frame is drawn. You can
then calculate and render everything that is not VR-motion dependant, then
query the device and finally draw it. From a latency perspective it makes
sense that the code can poll the data _and_ the browser can manage the deform
(but IMHO it shouldn't be mandatory).

> The most significant idea here, it seems, is rendering DOM to a 3D texture.

Where is that mentioned?

~~~
Tojiro
He's referring to techniques mentioned by Vlad's blog post about Mozilla's
WebVR implementation, which was linked by this post. (Vlad's post is here -
[http://blog.bitops.com/blog/2014/06/26/first-steps-for-vr-
on...](http://blog.bitops.com/blog/2014/06/26/first-steps-for-vr-on-the-web/))

Chrome is actually going to steer clear of VR+DOM until Mozilla has a working
prototype.

